# 103.5 The Fox - Floorwax advocates "Dooring" Cyclists



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Anyone listen to The Fox? Anyone hear the "Blow your Stack" segment? Anyone hear Floorwax say he would like to "door" a cyclist? Am I just hyper-sensitive?


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

That sounds like something Floorwax would say. He's the main reason why I don't listen to the Fox in the morning...


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

NoCoasting said:


> Anyone listen to The Fox? Anyone hear the "Blow your Stack" segment? Anyone hear Floorwax say he would like to "door" a cyclist? Am I just hyper-sensitive?


Missed that comment but I did hear him state he refuses to wear a helmet on his motorcycle and will never wear a seatbelt. Looks like a probable organ donor to me. I don't think anyone takes him seriously though that does not excuse his comment.


----------

